# Natural killer cells tests



## Leeds82 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone know the costs and if they differ from clinic to clinic?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

It depends on what cells: the one from your uterus (£260 I think with Proff Quenby) or the one from your arm (£650 I think with Care)

Have a look at the immunes section, there is loads of information on there. Also, lots of clinics have prices on their websites. I emailed several where they didn't and they responded within 24hrs.

Good luck 

Xxx


----------



## Leeds82 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Cloudy care have quoted 1800 and zita west similar price also. I just gave this niggling feeling that there is something there even though I have a low AMH.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I think that is for all level 2 immunes tests. Have you had a look on Agates Guide to Immunes? More commonly ladies seem to be being treated for immunes without the actual tests being done. It also might be cheaper to have the tests done abroad, even given the travel costs.

Good luck whatever you decide xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

it's much cheaper to go to Athens (Serum), for example chicago tests in UK are 2000 at serum about 380 so even with flights still less...

I paid 180 euro for level 1 immune tests & thyroid in Athens


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I paid £1200 with Care for Chicagos to check NK cells 

L x


----------



## ScaryButExciting (Jan 29, 2015)

Just for more cost info: ARGC £1200 full panel across cytokines, NK and the rest from Chicago...
£400 for just cytokines as update and £700 for cytokines and NK as update... X


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it's Dr G who charges 2000 as he's famous for chicago tests, Dr siobhan Quenby at Coventry comes highly recommended on here too and she may charge less too x


----------



## Leeds82 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks all I've been on touch with care who are the current clinic were using and they have said 1800. We've decided we want a 2nd opinion on my amh and I'm going to book a consul with argc the wait time is 3 months though. I'm also going to start taking inositol and dhea.


----------



## Frances015 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Leeds82, 

I had Natural Killer cells tests at Lister and it was around £800. However, I' m not sure the tests I have had are helpful. I have been reading Dr Sher's blog and essentially he says that the total number number of Natural Killer cells does not count and recommends doing the K-562 test. I'm not sure this test was performed as part of tests I had. 

Is any of you aware of this test and whether is part of the tests Lister performs? 

Any help appreciated, 

Frances


----------



## Leeds82 (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anyone know of argc do the k652 as part of their nk testing?


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi. 

I have read a bit of Dr Sher's blog, and debated doing the uterine test vs the blood test that Dr Ledee does.  However, I similar to Dr Ledee - Dr Thum at the Lister does take a day a week and does proper research into these tests and immune factors affecting IVF.  I like that someone there is doing more than empirical testing.  

It was nice to have the science explained to us.  

A lot of the empirical stuff they prescribe is actually psychosomatic.  Dr Thum said a few times - I can do that but it would be more about you believing it then it making a difference according to your tests....lol.


----------

